# HELP! rat is cold and lethargic!



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

my rat sasha is very cold right now and is very sluggish and her back legs are almost giving out. whenever she tries to move she shudders all over and drags her hind legs. help! what is this. i am helping and cuddling her now but i dont know what this is!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what it is But I would continue trying to get her to be warmer.

Is it possible she is having a fast acting PT? I hope things go well


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Vet, vet, vet, vet time. I had a rat go cold at the end of her life, I took her to be pts (as she was very old and suffered from chronic respiratory issues and i figured she was dying as opposed to sick). I had her necropsied and it turned out she had liver cancer. If your girl is sick, she needs vet treatment, if she's dying then pts is an option. If she is dying and pts isn't an option spend all the time you can with her. Come to think of it, if pts Is an option, still make the most of your last bit of time with her. Sorry you both have to go through this.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I just buried my baby. She was already too gone to make it to the vet. She was gone before we could even pull out of the drive. She had a nice and happy life filled with love and it was hard. My other first rat passed away a month ago. She started having jumpy spasms and leapt off the couch with one even. My poor baby


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry You've been having a bad year haven't you?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

:-( Sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## Sappho Ten (May 22, 2012)

Im sorry huggzzzzzzz ...


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss ):


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you guys so. Much. She was only a year old her birthday was last week. I am happy to have made her life happy and loved. This is especially hard because my first mischief ever is now gone. I had known Sheebah and Sasha since they were only days old and once they got their markings on their little pink skin I knew they were the ones for me. So they have been with me forever. I will miss them but do not plan giving up rats at all.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

←click


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Sarashine, thank you so much that really means a lot to me for you to take the time to do that. Thank you


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

i am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Rat lover said:


> Sarashine, thank you so much that really means a lot to me for you to take the time to do that. Thank you


Absolutely so sorry. It was so sad to read and made me think of my first rat passing away.


----------

